# 31 married female seeking female fishing buddies



## kramsey (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello! This is probably a shot in the dark but I love to fish and I'm looking for like minded females to fish with! I mostly fish out of Port O'Connor but I am willing to try someplace new. I have access to a boat that I have been driving for years, I know the bays pretty well as I am from PO'C and have grown up on the back bays all of my life. I do like to shark fish with my husband but I have a deep love for trout and reds. My husband likes to fish North Padre Island, but I have yet to do so with him. I look forward to doing so in the near future. I will split fishing/fuel costs and lodging if necessary. If you are married and would like to do couple trips, that would be great too! I am up for overnight camping trips and have all of the gear. To be clear, I am a faithful wife and will not tolerate any less behavior from my friends. PM me if interested.

P.S. Will fish out of Kemah too! I have a place to stay there and in PO'C.


----------



## MrsCaptDocHoliday (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi there! I fish with my husband alot out of Matagorda! We're both 29 ( 30 in August and October) and we fish most weekends in the summer. We have a boat and would enjoy couples trips and fishing different spots. PM if you like! He's CaptDocHoliday on here.


----------



## Drapsag (May 7, 2013)

well titled.


----------

